# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Norton 360 v3.0 на 90 дней бесплатно

## SDA

В связи с выходом новой версии флагманского продукта компании Symantec Norton 360 v3.0 можно скачать 90 дневную триал-версию
http://spftrl.digitalriver.com/pub/s...N360S300RU.exe

Версия Norton 360 3.0 отличается от предыдущих версий заметно возросшим быстродействием благодаря использованию патентованных технологий повышения производительности, реализованных в новой линейке продуктов Norton 2009 (в том числе технологию Norton Insight и импульсные обновления). По заявлению разработчиков, продукт устанавливается на жесткий диск в течение одной минуты и потребляет не более 10 мегабайт памяти. Кроме того, постоянные клиенты отметят расширенную функциональность продукта. В состав пакета Norton 360 входит доступ к сервису Norton Safe Web, который сделает пребывание пользователей в глобальной сети Интернет предельно безопасным. Этот механизм своевременно уведомит владельца ПК о потенциальной опасности того или иного сайта. Известно, что более 60 процентов небезопасных веб-страниц, успешно идентифицируемых Norton Safe Web, способны заражать систему, не требуя разрешения пользователя на загрузку или установку файлов. Точность и актуальность рейтингов сайтов, составляемых Norton Safe Web, гарантируется уникальным алгоритмом Intelligent Aging Algorithm и поддержкой 20 миллионов членов сообщества Norton Community Watch. Кроме того, Norton Safe Web позволит пользователям принимать обоснованные решения о безопасности транзакций с тем или иным Интернет-продавцом.

Компонент Norton Identity Safe позаботится о защите персональных данных, таких как имена пользователей и пароли, и гарантирует безопасность покупок в Интернет-магазинах и манипуляций с банковским счетом, а также исключит вероятность хищения конфиденциальной информации с помощью различных «подслушивающих» инструментов (к которым относятся, к примеру, приложения-кейлоггеры).

Утилита Norton Backup Drive позволяет выполнять резервное копирование данных средствами удобного интерфейса в стиле Windows Explorer, а функции Backup Source Selection и File Type Management сделают управление этим процессом максимально гибким. Этот компонент также может похвастаться поддержкой широкого спектра носителей, включая «флэшки», плееры iPods, диски CD/DVD и Blu-ray или защищенные онлайновые хранилища.

Менеджер автозагрузки Smart Startup Manager позволит отключить отдельные приложения, негативно влияющие на скорость загрузки системы, или отсрочить их запуск. Инструмент уведомит пользователя о наличии новых объектов в меню автозагрузки и оценит влияние каждого из них на производительность системы. В состав версии Norton 360 Version 3.0 также включена обновленная информационная панель Diagnostic Report, демонстрирующая мгновенный снимок системы и предоставляющая инструкции по оптимизации производительности ПК.

Все пользователи Norton 360 могут рассчитывать на бесплатную техническую поддержку, предоставляемую по электронной почте, в режиме чата или по телефону. Кроме того, механизм One-Click Support позволит обратиться за помощью к специалистам непосредственно из интерфейса продукта.

http://www.symantec.com/ru/ru/norton...o1_norton360v3

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aleksdem

По указанной ссылке тридцатидневная версия. А продукт, конечно, мощный.

----------


## SDA

Небольшой обзор - Norton 360 v3.0: новая версия комплексного продукта от Symantec для защиты ПК 
http://www.thg.ru/technews/20090327_130922.html

Существенно:....Для владельцев Norton 360 v2.0 обновление осуществляется бесплатно...
Например на http://www.softkey.ru/catalog/progra...=56829#o167347  продукт стоит 1 674.00 руб. Покупаем, обновляемся и экономия 825 руб.  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

А есть где скрины глянуть?

----------


## SDA

> А есть где скрины глянуть?


http://www.anti-malware.ru/node/965

----------


## priv8v

Установка заняла целых 6 минут. При установке больше всего разражало то, что приходилось смотреть на "подождите, осталось менее 10 секунд" целых 3 минуты - даже хотелось уйти в ребут :Smiley: 
И вообще - что касается скорости, то он мне показался более тормозным чем прошлая версия.

Вирусы он находит как-то странно:
При нахождении трояна пришлось очень много тыкать на кнопки разные типа "подробнее" что бы узнать что же он все-таки удалил.

Перевод на русский язык также немного странный (кривой):



Дизайн и интерфейс какие-то нелогичные - ориентироваться в них крайне трудно было. 

На активность также как и раньше не смотрит - можно сколько угодно менять стартовые страницы, отключать регедит и диспетчер процессов, записываться в автозапуск всеми мыслимыми и немыслимыми способами - нортон даже не почешется.
По умолчанию включен полный автомат, но есть возможность включить и настроить правила.

При настройке агрессивного режима и соответствующих настроек в брэндмауэре (запрос всего), то тогда на запись в апп_инитдлл было выдано такое вот предупреждение:



Интересно, что выбрано по умолчанию всегда разрешать.
Да и во всех запросах по умолчанию стоит всегда разрешать - и при инжекте в процесс, и при запуске кейлоггеров... но стоит учитывать, что запросы от нортона происходят только при параноидальных настройках, которые самому приходится выставлять, а при настройках по умолчанию (как говорилось выше) нортон играет в молчанку.
В предупреждениях безопасности восклицательный знак вверх ногами немного удивил, хотя это может что-то иное (обвел в красный квадрат его).

Также не понравилось то, что при каждом запуске из трея требовал ввести ключ и ломился на свои сервера то ли за обновлениями, то ли что бы спросить ключ :Smiley:

----------


## OSSP2008

> В предупреждениях безопасности восклицательный знак вверх ногами немного удивил, хотя это может что-то иное (обвел в красный квадрат его).


Уверенны что это знак восклицания, а не буква i

----------


## priv8v

я про это думал, но потом склонился к мнению, что они все-таки картинку не так расположили - слишком уж неуклюжая она)) 
хотя может это намеренно :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Это у кого-то испанский акцент прорезался.

----------

